# Fort Anahuac park



## crazytexansfan (Jul 12, 2013)

how is the fishing in Anahauc? Son is 8 and wanting to got fishing! Still too early?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I would assume it is very fresh. Trinity river has been up since Memorial Day. May be some redfish in the "lagoon" east of the spoil bank.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

area is flooded


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

redexpress said:


> I would assume it is very fresh. Trinity river has been up since Memorial Day. May be some redfish in the "lagoon" east of the spoil bank.


^this is what I've been hearing. Solid winter spot if you catch it at the right time though.


----------

